# What do you think of the gotti bloodline??



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

So I'm looking to add an addition to the family. Ive called a few breeders. And one that has blues which I was looking for is razors edge/gotti.... My current boy is razors edge but I was wondering what y'all think of the gotti side??


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

IM not big on pure gotti dogs but I do love a gotti/RE mix I like what each line has to offer and the RE I find really balances the Gotti blood out. To me gotti alone is usually to overdone for me and my taste. Alot of my dogs have both RE and gotti though. There are other things to look at then just bloodline though , to say I would like it I would have to see the parents and pups , structure is #1 to me as well as temperment of parents. Are you into sharing the kennels name or some pictures?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am with Angel. I have seen very very very few as in maybe 1 nice solid Gotti dog, but Gotti/edge can be very nice.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

When I called I had to leave a message and they said the name was Pitbull heaven? I left a message and he called me back. We went to see the puppies. When we got there we seen the mom nd dad at the gate. Honestly weren't much to look at. Seems he just keeps them outside in their cage. Than when we got to the puppies they were also outside in a cage. He keeps them outside all day nd night. He told us that they are re/gotti. And he wants a grand for a puppy with papers. But if we don't want to pay that much he'll sell one without papers for 250? I was like what...... So u don't have the papers now. He's like I'd have to send in for them and it will take a few weeks. We left. We really did t like how the place looked and didn't like how he'd sell them two different ways?? It seemed funny??? Am I wrong?? Does anyone know of any good breeders in SC? Or am I gonna have to travel? Lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats a huge price difference , makes me wonder why? to send in for papers it really doesnt cost much. I can see him selling a pup as a pet at a lower cost but then a spay neuter should have been talked about. Glad you changed your mind after seeing how they are kept, sounds like a typical BYB'r.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> thats a huge price difference , makes me wonder why? to send in for papers it really doesnt cost much. I can see him selling a pup as a pet at a lower cost but then a spay neuter should have been talked about. Glad you changed your mind after seeing how they are kept, sounds like a typical BYB'r.


I know. After seeing how they were kept and him saying that stuff about papers and no papers I had to walk away seemed shady nd byb'ish....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I personally would steer clear of Gotti. If you want an American Bully from a reputable breeder I'd be happy to point you in the direction of one.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds like a bad situation to me. I would look for a much better breeder. Are there events in your area you could go to to meet breeders?


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I personally would steer clear of Gotti. If you want an American Bully from a reputable breeder I'd be happy to point you in the direction of one.


Honestly I don't think it was a re/gotti..... I think that's why he kept switching from buying without papers to 1000 for papers?? W.e. do you know any in my area? Or close? And I do honestly like the bully's more.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Sounds like a bad situation to me. I would look for a much better breeder. Are there events in your area you could go to to meet breeders?


Lol no. I live in Sumter sc. It's not that great here, it's kinda just where I got stationed. I'm close to Alot of places though, within reasonable driving distance. But I havent noticed any events happening close by here lately.....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Karma25 said:


> Lol no. I live in Sumter sc. It's not that great here, it's kinda just where I got stationed. I'm close to Alot of places though, within reasonable driving distance. But I havent noticed any events happening close by here lately.....


There are a few shows in NC/SC in the next few months you might want to check out.

I would only buy a dog from the following people in the Bully World:

Hit up Q from Soul Edge. He owns GR CH Nitro and is about to have the first GR CH x GR CH breeding in the Bully World. He had a litter drop off of GR CH Nitro and Miami a few weeks ago so he may have something available soon.

Michael Jordan from Gorilla Kennels who produced both GR CH Appletini and CH Prophecy, but he is in California.

Kynt and Devin from Razors Nation in California who own GR CH RN RE Gotti

Len from Lycan Kennels out of Jersey who owns CH Hannibal who has also sired several champions

Mo from Barrow's Blue Bullies in NC who produced and owns GR CH Big Poppa and he might have some pups available now or very soon.

Mo and Q are your best bet since they are in NC and you can easily see the parents on site etc and put your hands on the pup and parents.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Smells like typical online ad BYB. Glad you doing your homework and chose not to buy from them.


----------



## brownstonebullys (Jan 23, 2012)

With that being said you get what you pay for


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

brownstonebullys said:


> With that being said you get what you pay for


nah , you get what your willing to put the work in for ... Cost dont mean


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

No gotti for me.... RE only for me.


----------

